
From GAN to WGAN (2017) - rouli
https://lilianweng.github.io/lil-log/2017/08/20/from-GAN-to-WGAN.html
======
nl
If anyone is looking for a good project, alternate Wasserstein distance/EMD
solvers would be a good place to start.

AFAIK everyone (eg, pyemd, gensim, textacy) uses wrappers around the EMD
solver from [http://ofirpele.droppages.com/](http://ofirpele.droppages.com/),
which is a zip file from some time in 2008. The limits on performance mean it
can't practically be used in things like interactive nearest neighbor
calculations (FAISS, nmslib, annoy etc)

~~~
Uberphallus
Looks like a complex topic, but the code is small enough to help remove the
rust from my math gears. I guess everybody would want it ported to
CUDA/OpenCL/Vulkan?

